# [SOLVED] Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)



## ledinis (Jun 10, 2011)

Greetings,

I bought this PC about 7 months ago and I have been experiencing very loud cooling since then. (don`t even ask about heavy load).

But this is not the end. I checked bios and I found out that my other fans (according to bios, I think) were not running. After I had opened the case and I saw that they were running ... Software called easytune6 also indicates that my other fans does not work...:4-dontkno

1. Do I correctly understand bios and easytune6?

2. If a new cooler solved the problem which one (or more) I should buy?

CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055t
MB: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
CPU cooler: Stock 

Pictures:

BIOS:









POWER FAN = PSU FAN?

EasyTune6:









What is greyed out stuff?

Core Temp:









Why Temp is different?

Inside:









Thank you for your time.
ledinis:wink:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)*

I don't see any fans other than the CPU, GPU and Power supply. That's the reason the BIOS doesn't show any fan speed. It's nothing abnormal.

The power supply may have an RPM lead coming off of it that you could connect to a motherboard fan header to monitor speed but it's not really necessary. The GPU fan speed will normally be read by one of the GPU programs like GPU-Z, EVGA Precision or something similar.

As far as a new CPU fan, what's your budget? Larger heatsinks may block some of the memory slots so you should keep that in mind.

Are you sure the noise is from the CPU fan and not the GPU fans?


----------



## ledinis (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)*



> I don't see any fans other than the CPU, GPU and Power supply.


Correct.



> Are you sure the noise is from the CPU fan and not the GPU fans?


I have not unplugged CPU fan to check it out but I am pretty sure about it (well, it goes around 5k RPM).



> As far as a new CPU fan, what's your budget?


Well, I guess I can not afford liquid cooler but coolers like ZALMAN CNPS9900NT is OK for me ($50+). Or maybe I should buy 2 coolers? (1 for case?)


Thank You
ledinis


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)*

I wouldn't hurt to have a rear fan exhausting out the back. Hard to say what size that cases using but it's probably either 80MM or 92MM.

If you don't want to have to remove your motherboard make sure the heatsink can use the stock retention bracket and doesn't require an additional back-plate.


----------



## ledinis (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)*



> make sure the heatsink can use the stock retention bracket and doesn't require an additional back-plate.


Like this? AMD sockets instalation from 1:01 YouTube - ‪Zalman CNPS9900NT Virtual Installation Tutorial by Zalman- BoxeoUnboxings‬‏


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)*

Yep, I imagine a lot of heatsinks can use similar methods for using the stock AMD retention mechanism.


----------



## ledinis (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Noisy AMD CPU fan (over 5k RPM)*

*JMPC*, thank you for explaining all the stuff. :wave:

This thread can be closed.

ledinis


----------

